# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Аудио-дорожки о суициде

## buster777

Отрывок из книги "Р.А.Б" (Рациональная Альтернатива Безработице) известного бизнесмена и писателя 
Сергея Минаева
http://letitbit.net/download/8986.84....__._.mp3.html
PS. Речь про суицид в данном отрывке начинается на 1:10 минуте ...

----------


## огрызок тепла

дай почитаааать,а?есть в электронном виде?я чего-то пока нагуглить не могу.

я нашлаааааа, я скачала...а аудиофайлы я не люблю. мне нравится самой читать. только читать завтра буду. а сейчас спать

----------


## buster777

Книга не про суицид.....А про жизнь одного менеджера до и после кризиса))) Приятного чтения))

----------


## огрызок тепла

да знаю я, что не про суицид.просто по тематике вроде бы есть что-то общее с зарубежными авторами. тем же палаником например. типа офисный планктон бунтует... вот прочитаю и выскажусь. пока читать не начала еще. так, кусочками только.

----------


## buster777

> что-то общее с зарубежными авторами. тем же палаником например. типа офисный планктон бунтует....


 Не совсем так...почитай....Как говорит сам Минаев "Я писал книгу для циничных подонков, как и я сам"

----------

